# Looking for a German working line breeder in WI



## Ksalrunner (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post and I apologize if this has already been asked. I did look through the forums and didn't find what I was looking for. 
We are beginning our search for a German working line male puppy. We have three kids and we are looking for an excellent temperament, excellent hips and elbows, and an average drive puppy. Basically I want a trainable, fun dog who will play frisbee, fetch, take walks with the family and eventually love to go on my daily run with me. His abillity to bark and warn off strangers would be an added bonus. 

We are in southeastern WI, and I would like to find a breeder in WI, or Northern Il.

Thank You!
Kourtney


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This breeder in Milwaukee just had a litter(though I have no idea if they are all spoken for) He usually breeds for K9 LE, but may have a pup or know of someone else in the state that can help you. 
About Us
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eisen-Faust-German-Shepherd-Kennels/147371105318346


----------



## Ksalrunner (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the lead, his dogs are definitely beautiful. I will get in touch and see where it leads. I contacted someone from the German Shepherd club of WI too, I am thinking those are American show lines there though. I could be wrong, just a hunch. It seems like there's a lot of farm dogs and backyard breeders in my area.
Do you have any good references on how to learn how to read pedigrees? How do I know if a line is good? How can I tell if it's a working line, or show line? I feel like this is a foreign language lol, and I really want to be educated before I start putting money down on a litter. 
Thank you!!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

- Home

I have heard good things about Vom Gildaf and she is close.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I second vom Gildaf! 

Melinda, is a fantastic breeder who takes breeding very seriously. She works and knows her dogs. I 110% recommend her.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I third Vom Gildaf! :wub: 
They're one of the three WL breeders I would choose from if I decided on a WL.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Gildaf is good....and so is Kulla dogs in Marengo, IL.
I would suggest looking at both......nice dogs.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Ksalrunner said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post and I apologize if this has already been asked. I did look through the forums and didn't find what I was looking for.
> We are beginning our search for a German working line male puppy. We have three kids and we are looking for an excellent temperament, excellent hips and elbows, and an average drive puppy. Basically I want a trainable, fun dog who will play frisbee, fetch, take walks with the family and eventually love to go on my daily run with me. His abillity to bark and warn off strangers would be an added bonus.
> ...


How about

Landschaft Kennels Females


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pic on the puppy page of a puppy swimming-thats hysterical!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I would buy a puppy just based on that pic-that would be a very bad reason


----------



## Ksalrunner (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have emails out to three different breeders. I'm glad I don't want a puppy until later this year. I feel like this process is going to take me awhile. He will be well worth the wait though, I'm sure.


----------

